# New mud? Tried it be4?



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I got a sample of this mud to try, have you tried it be4? 
How did it work with you?


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

What kinda mud? I jus tried some rapid joint 90 today and I liked it alot better than usg 90.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Ops forgot the picture


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I just received a box of that mud as well. Sure is a lot less weight. I have not tried it yet. Maybe later next week I will give it a go at the next house.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I tried it, and i guess ill stick to machine mud


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> I tried it, and i guess ill stick to machine mud


What did you not like about it?


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

I remember using a CGC product when I worked in Ontario Niagara region quite a few years ago. I'm surprised it took them so long to come up with a light-weight compound. Out west here I use the Synko Lite-Line all-purpose mud.


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have never seen mud in a box lol


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

D A Drywall said:


> What did you not like about it?


its not i didnt like its i like the Machine Mud more, 
this one feels a little heavier , dunno.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

light weight in a box or a bucket it's all the same! The l/w compounds ARE ALL THE SAME !! No matter who makes them!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

jeepin270 said:


> I have never seen mud in a box lol


Me neither must be a American thing


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> Me neither must be a American thing


No not only USA Lafarge, which is now Knauf used to do boxes. Years ago our topping came in bags like base does, we used to mix it the day before and then give it another mix prior to using it.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

How things change hey gaz


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

gazman said:


> Years ago our topping came in bags like base does, we used to mix it the day before and then give it another mix prior to using it.


 Wow..now that's a trip down memory lane lol been there done that :thumbsup:


----------

